# Theopompa Ophthalmica



## yen_saw

This is a pretty cool species of bark mantis which can be found in east Asian. Here is the ootheca i hope to hatch, and the adult female pic. taken by breeder.


----------



## ellroy

Good luck Yen. Seriously.....do you get a new species every week?

Look forward to following your progress,

Alan


----------



## Ian

Wow...beautiful specimen Yen!

Best of luck with hatching the ootheca


----------



## wuwu

i just saw dried specimens of these at the insects fair yesterday!


----------



## Jenn

Good luck with the hatching. Very cute little one.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks all!! I am looking forward to see the nymphs too, it is always tricky to rear this type of mantis so would like to know how they fare here.



> Good luck Yen. Seriously.....do you get a new species every week?Look forward to following your progress,
> 
> Alan


Well i wished!! but i am dropping out species as quickly as well


----------



## randyardvark

saw these at the bts, was so tempted, but decided against it- wish i had got them now


----------



## Rick

Very cool.


----------



## Ian

> saw these at the bts, was so tempted, but decided against it- wish i had got them now


Who was selling these bretherin?


----------



## sk8erkho

WoW!! Yen, you're straight up one of the busiest guys in mantid rearing thing I know of!! Never a dull moment at the forum!!! 8) That's an interesting little guy you have there. Yeah, good luck with that one, absolutely!!!


----------



## Christian

Hi.

Good luck with these ones. They are really tricky, we did not manage to rear them. High humidity is essential. I am not really sure about the offered name, I IDed some specimens from Java as _Th. servillei_ and yours looks like it. I need a good macro of the foreleg inside to clarify it.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw

> WoW!! Yen, you're straight up one of the busiest guys in mantid rearing thing I know of!! Never a dull moment at the forum!!! 8) That's an interesting little guy you have there. Yeah, good luck with that one, absolutely!!!


Thanks Khori



> Hi. Good luck with these ones. They are really tricky, we did not manage to rear them. High humidity is essential. I am not really sure about the offered name, I IDed some specimens from Java as Th. servillei and yours looks like it. I need a good macro of the foreleg inside to clarify it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Christian


Thanks Christian, the ootheca hatched out about 80 nymphs while i am bringing it to the museum for the entomologist there to care for all my oothecae (I am in NY right now). But i believed they are in good hand and looking forward to meet them back this coming Sunday when i return. The nymphs lookk like typical bark mantis, but this species always look cool no matter at which stages. This particular species is from Indonesia, but i believed they can be found in Taiwan too. I will take some pics of the hatchling next week.


----------



## randyardvark

> saw these at the bts, was so tempted, but decided against it- wish i had got them now
> 
> 
> 
> Who was selling these bretherin?
Click to expand...

the french guys- arthropodia really wished id picked them up now...


----------



## Ian

Ahh yea, they usually have a nice display.

Dam, you missed out on a gooden there!


----------



## randyardvark

i didnt know how to care for them and they were pricey imho, i would of asked for care info but i couldnt understand him with his accent


----------



## Morpheus uk

> saw these at the bts, was so tempted, but decided against it- wish i had got them now
> 
> 
> 
> Who was selling these bretherin?
Click to expand...

Arthropodia had some small nymphs for sale, nice looking things, they looked like lichen though apparantly thier hard to keep, good luck Yen


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks all for the wishes.

These are the prettiest bark mantis hatchling i have ever seen, and appear to be strong and hardy!


----------



## Ian

Awesome little mottled nymphs!

How many did you get out of the ootheca? And, are they feeding on?

I can't work out if they are average sized, or drop dead tiny :lol:


----------



## yen_saw

ABout 80 nymphs hatched out after just 31 days. They are very skittish and do not feed very often, more flies will do more harm (stress!) than good, but they appear comfy when hiding on the tree bark. The hatchling is about 7-8 mm.


----------



## yen_saw

At L3 right now, this species grow slowly and do not feed very often during daytimet but active at night. The color stripe appears to stay so far.


----------



## RodG

Sweet 8) Can't wait till mine come in Yen


----------



## OGIGA

Heh. Looks a lot like the peppered moths I saw in text books years ago.


----------



## Asa

Those moths were so fake...


----------



## yen_saw

> Sweet 8) Can't wait till mine come in Yen


Lets hope they reached you alright.



> Looks a lot like the peppered moths


Yeah it does remind me of the camouflage.


----------



## mantis55

Hello yen_saw,

You have beautiful Mantis :lol: respect :shock:

Stephan


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks mantis-55. I wanted to drop this species but whenever i look at their pic i just couldn't do it :?

Here is one after another molt.


----------



## yen_saw

Some new pics of this species, they are capable of handling house fly now. Very nice bluish gray coloration


----------



## Asa

I mantain, they look like glue :lol: 

Not your picture quality though.


----------



## yen_saw

Ah this species just take forever to grow, but i'm alright with it as they look wonderful still  .


----------



## Asa

What L are they now?


----------



## yen_saw

L6 right now, some are only L5. Takes almost 3-4 weeks for one molt nowadays. But i am not keeping them too warm.


----------

